# Is this Fossil worth the price?



## Jaan (Mar 4, 2012)

I know this is probably a question that has been asked a million times, but I really like the looks of this watch and I've wanted a moonphase watch for a while now. I have a Fossil outlet store near my house and usually get Fossil watches for a deep discount; I don't think I've paid more than $40 for one and so far they've worked just fine and are decent watches for the city when I don't want to wear my Omega (c:

However, this one is $225 ($245 for the black one I really want) and there's still a few available locally without a discount. To me that's a high price for a Fossil, but I don't know if it's actually worth it or not. If Seiko made it I wouldn't hesitate.

I have two questions; *Is it worth the price? Is there something better out there similar for the price range?*

Thanks ahead of time!

Fossil Grant Automatic Leather Watch - Brown Me3027: Watches: Amazon.com

(PS I tried to link directly to the Fossil page that shows more images but for some reason when I do that on these forums it redirects to the home page)


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

In my opinion that is way too expensive for a Fossil. For that price you have infinitely better options from infinitely more reputable brands like Seiko, Citizen, Wenger, Tissot and Victorinox.


----------



## Jaan (Mar 4, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> In my opinion that is way too expensive for a Fossil. For that price you have infinitely better options from infinitely more reputable brands like Seiko, Citizen, Wenger, Tissot and Victorinox.


Thank you...that's what I thought. I guess I already have enough watches HAHA


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have never seen fossil watches that are that much money they are more of a fashion watch not meant for long time their styles and design change with the fashion try to get a discount and get it under $150 so it can last at least a year or six months with the design.


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

mk.ultra said:


> In my opinion that is way too expensive for a Fossil. For that price you have infinitely better options from infinitely more reputable brands like Seiko, Citizen, Wenger, Tissot and Victorinox.


I agree about those being "better" brand names, but he wants a moon phase watch. Do any of those other brands offer a moon phase for that price? an automatic? As for the Fossil he likes, I'd wait to get a better price. It appears that this particular model might be discontinued from I can tell.


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

1) "you paid _what_ for a Fossil?"
2) that might not be a true moonphase, but rather an AM/PM indicator (which is frequently mislabeled as "moonphase")
3) having said all that, an automatic watch that gives you day, date, month, and AM/PM is probably worth that kind of money, but you are likely to find better offerings from other brands (I can't think of any brand that sells a movement with a true moonphase complication, i.e. a mechanism that shows the phases of the moon itself, for any less than several thousands of dollars)


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

You are almost certain to be correct re: the moon phase. It's a AM/PM complication made to look like a moon phase.


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

I checked with Fossil, it is indeed a day/night indicator vs. true moon phase. I have only had 1 Fossil my whole life. . . bought it in 1996 wear it at least once a week and it is still going strong. People can say whatever they want about Fossil but to me that watch is worth the price. Find another watch company that give you an automatic with all of those features for $225. . . . .and an 11 year warranty.


----------



## MRoy888 (Feb 4, 2014)

You could probably settle for a different brand in such a price range, seems quite expensive for a Fossil. Try Nixon, Seiko, Citizen, Armani.


----------

